# String Cheese w/Qview



## fishwrestler (Apr 27, 2010)

Doing a test run on my Smoker with the new cold smoke generator. Temp inching up at 65 right now will pull the cheese after 2 hours as I have 4 yard birds that need to go in at 225deg. 
Here is the unit mounted 

Here is the smoke and the cheese inside the unit 

Ah Blue Smoke I love it 


Will post more later this afternoon 
One glitch the apple chips i bought at the store are to small and I can not keep the smoke going using some hickory. Going to go run to town and see if I can find some apple chunks 

Robert


----------



## walle (Apr 27, 2010)

Great start - Fish.

Seen lots of string cheese smokes lately... wish I would have tried somewhen I did mine!


----------



## jamminjimi (May 28, 2010)

cheezz sticks are the bomb!!!!


----------

